# Color changing glowing orbs and blocks?



## sotto (Sep 6, 2004)

About a year ago, I was visiting a recording studio where some friends were recording a new CD, and I saw some color changing glowing lights you could hold in the palm of your hand. I believe one was in sort of an orb shape and the other was sort of a brick shape. I think rotating or just holding the object in your hand caused the light to change color. Where can these be obtained??

Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2004)

Mathmos /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Kiessling (Sep 6, 2004)

oh ... NICE !!!!!
bernhard


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 6, 2004)

Is it something like *this*?


----------



## sotto (Sep 6, 2004)

It's the Mathmos products (thanks Bart and LED Museum). Apparently there's a Zipper Store on West Third Street between La Cienega and Fairfax here in LA that sells some of these. They're in the $80 to $100 range or so. The ones I saw were very cool indeed, putting out a beautiful soft light.


----------

